# When is the ski season in colorado?



## tracie15436 (Jun 13, 2008)

When is the ski season in colorado?


----------



## sernow (Jun 13, 2008)

The ski season runs from the beginning of December to almost the middle of April. There can be skiing in November and also much later in the season than the middle of April, but don't count on it. Week 15 is considered shoulder season at my timeshare.


----------



## drguy (Jun 13, 2008)

tracie15436 said:


> When is the ski season in colorado?



Aspen is open for skiers and snowboarders this weekend.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 14, 2008)

sernow said:


> The ski season runs from the beginning of December to almost the middle of April. There can be skiing in November and also much later in the season than the middle of April, but don't count on it. Week 15 is considered shoulder season at my timeshare.



It's the last week of my plat season at Lakeside Terrace.


----------



## Judy (Jun 14, 2008)

Each resort is open different dates and sometimes they vary year to year.  Check the resorts' calendars online before making plans.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2008)

7 runs in Aspen are open today!  

The guy on the radio said the snow gets pretty mushy in the afternoon.  Why would anyone want to ski in June?


----------



## bugzapper (Jun 16, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> 7 runs in Aspen are open today!
> 
> The guy on the radio said the snow gets pretty mushy in the afternoon.  Why would anyone want to ski in June?


It can be a great way to beat the heat! The temps in Denver have been in the 90's the past couple of days. :annoyed:  

2008 had typical closing dates:
http://www.coloradoski.com/Events/ResortClosingDates/

Often the resorts close while there is still plenty of snow. Don't know if this is true, but I've heard that the forest service requires the ski resorts to close in order to facilitate wildlife migrations. Arapahoe Basin often stays open into June. I skied there on Memorial Day and found good coverage over the areas that were still open. Its a great mountain--appreciated mainly by locals--but it lacks high speed lifts.


----------

